# Backwater's Starcraft Sea Scamp rehab.......



## BackwaterNH (Apr 1, 2012)

Here's my first boat project. 64' Starcraft 12'.
Bow Plate primed with R.O. Self Etching Primer





Then painted with R.O. Multi Color Textured Paint. Note the bug that landed on it before it dried




Stern handles in primer




Here's the boat stripped out




The start to my framing for platform. It's 1 1/2x 1 1/2 Cedar leftover from a porch project. Plan on decking it with 1/2'' ply then carpet. Want to have the front 1/3 of boat decking a bit higher.


----------



## BackwaterNH (Apr 2, 2012)

Stern brackets painted today. Got mid deck framing fitted as well as transom board. I was able to cut the bow deck top but have yet to make the supporting frame.


----------



## BackwaterNH (Apr 3, 2012)

Deck put together.


----------



## BackwaterNH (Apr 6, 2012)

Fixed a couple of little dings, worked out a little bend and new paint for the prop.


----------



## simbelle (Dec 2, 2012)

Looks good. I just started my 12' V project, but mines in a lot worse shape. Just wondering with the oils in ceder, do you plan on sealing it and also what framing do you have under front deck and how is it secured to the hull or is it? Looks like your doing an A1 job so far. =D>


----------

